# Chia Pet?



## laramie (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can feed a tort from a chia pet? I thought I saw a post about it, but I don't remember?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if the chia seeds you get in your Mediterranean Tortoise Seed mixtures is the same as the chia pet seeds. But yes, tortoises can eat chia. However, if you allow it to grow tall, the stem becomes woody and the tortoises aren't able to eat it (the leaves are all up too high).


----------



## laramie (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank You Yvonne,
I checked on the Carolina Pet Supply website and the chia seed they sell is the same as the chia pet. Thank you!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 22, 2011)

We're gonna need pictures of this!


----------



## laramie (Nov 22, 2011)

ShiningSnakes said:


> We're gonna need pictures of this!


Don't worry, I post some!


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 22, 2011)

what a great question. i wonder if the plant is called chia?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2011)

You can buy the chia seeds from the ChIa company but it is probably cheaper buying it from another source.


----------

